# [Excel] per Zellformat von 0,123456 in 123,456



## erik s. (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ist es in Excel über die Zellformatierung möglich, die originale Zahl 0,123456 in 123 zu ändern (quasi eine ganzzahlige Multiplikation mit 1000)? Prinzipiell würde auch 123,456 reichen.

Danke schon mal.

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Thomas Ramel (21. Juli 2011)

Grüezi Erik

Nein, das ist nicht möglich und meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.

Generell kannst Du den Multiplikator in eine Zelle schreiben, diese kopieren und dann die zu verändernden Zellen markieren, mit Rechtsklick darauf und 'Inhalte einfügen' dann [x]Multiplikation diese Werte verändern.

Aber ein Zellenformat, das Zahlen dermassen verfälscht macht meiner Ansicht nach auch keinen wirklichen Sinn.


----------



## erik s. (21. Juli 2011)

Nun ja, ich dachte, wenn es anders rum geht, warum dann nicht auch so?
Aber gut, dann werde ich eben deinen Alternativvorschlag beherzigen oder es anderweitig lösen.

Danke und Gruß
Erik


----------

